# 8,700 tracker cases still being disputed



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2019)

A good article by Charlie Weston here

*Banks fight thousands of disputed tracker cases*






An interesting summary. I had a gut feeling that the AIB issue was by far the biggest, but I had not realised it was twice as many as any other lender.

I haven't been able to keep up with all the issues, but there could be others.
* What does an EBS "Variable Base Rate" mortgage mean?*

*Is the KBC 'prevailing' rate argument dead in the water?*

These all refer to cohorts affected by the same issue.  There are also individuals who have specific claims. 



Brendan


----------



## Jennybaby (19 Mar 2019)

Good article hopefully EBS What is Variable Base Rate will be also highlighted and explained soon.


----------



## Darn40 (19 Mar 2019)

Good article all right, shows the tracker mortgage scandal is far from over. 
Rightly pointed out Brendan EBS and KBC should be added to the list, that would bring numbers above 10,000 hard to believe at this stage still so much resistance from the banks.


----------



## Neverever (19 Mar 2019)

Yea really good article , would think with 8000+ mortgage holders still advising they have not been redressed / addressed this is a number too high for central bank to ignore.


----------



## tonymac (19 Mar 2019)

Really good article but as mentioned above EBS and KBC escaped in the article.


----------



## Stitcher (19 Mar 2019)

It's great to see that the press are keeping tracker issues in the news, and highlighting that the numbers are still very significant. Let's hope the continued focus on, and actions by  distinct cohorts brings positive results in due course.


----------

